# Fluval 6 gallon for quarantine?



## Alplily (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I need a quarantine/holding tank while I deal with a snail and algae problem in my 35 gallon, mostly to keep the nerite snails from being eaten by a posse of borrowed assassin snails! I figure it is also a good excuse to get a second tank to play with--shrimp, mossy plants and a betta or so.

I can get a a Fluval Edge 6 gallon for $105 which seems a quick and easy solution, and pretty, too.

Good plan? Good choice?


----------



## Alplily (Dec 31, 2011)

Would a 4 gallon Finnex be a better option?

http://www.amazon.com/FT1202SL-Finn...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1325444439&sr=1-6


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I think an important consideration for a quarantine tank is how easy it is to clean and get fish into/out of. I don't have one, but I think the Edge has only an opening in the middle of the top, not a fully-open top.


----------



## Alplily (Dec 31, 2011)

You are right, the Edge is closed top with just a small opening. I might go crazy dealing with that, so am looking at other options with open tops...

Contenders include: 
Ecoxotic EcoPico Desktop Fish Aquarium, 5 gallon
Aqueon Evolve 4 LED Aquarium Kit, 4 gallons

Love the Mini-M, but beyond my humble budget!


----------



## Alplily (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I have decided to get the Finnex 4 gallon with the standard filter. It seems like a good buy for the price ($48.00) and set up should be easy. All I have to do is add substrate, fish and plants. I like the high clarity glass, and the accessibility (as opposed to the Fluval Edge systems). Other folks seem to be having good luck with it, so hopefully I will too!


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds good! For my quarantine tank I decided not to put in a substrate, but instead I use small glass vases for the plants, soil and gravel. 

It's a different look, but makes it easier to clean, re-plant and experiment.

Just an idea,
-ObiQuiet


----------



## Alplily (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmmmm, I will have to give that some thought, ObiQuiet! An underwater container garden!


----------



## PlantNerd (Feb 8, 2010)

you should never put substrate in your QT tank or plants for that matter, a bare bottom with a broken plant pot is more then enough. You want to be able to clean the tank out completely everytime


----------

